# Mehrere Zufallszahlen



## pyromephisto1337 (15. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe, das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich bin gerade mit Freunden angefangen mir ein wenig Shell Scripts und so anzuschauen.

Jetzt möchte ich, mir eine bestimme Anzahl Zufallszahlen generieren. Der Bereich ist festgelegt. Und all das soll in ein Array gepackt werden. Leider weiss ich nicht wie ich genau anfangen soll.
Wie ich eine Zufallszahl hinbekomme mit einen bestimmten Wertebereich weiss ich. Nur ich bekomme nicht hin all die Zahlen in ein Array zu packen.

Gruß Pyromephisto


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

```
#!/bin/bash

LAUF=10

for ((i=1; i<=LAUF; i++));
do
  array=("${array[@]}" "$RANDOM");
done

for number in ${array[@]};
do
  echo $number;
done
```

HTH


----------

